
Mr. Rogers Had a Simple Set of Rules for Talking to Children - aikinai
https://www.theatlantic.com/family/archive/2018/06/mr-rogers-neighborhood-talking-to-kids/562352/
======
Wowfunhappy
Here are the actual rules in the article:

\---

1\. “State the idea you wish to express as clearly as possible, and in terms
preschoolers can understand.” Example: It is dangerous to play in the street.

2\. “Rephrase in a positive manner,” as in It is good to play where it is
safe.

3\. “Rephrase the idea, bearing in mind that preschoolers cannot yet make
subtle distinctions and need to be redirected to authorities they trust.” As
in, “Ask your parents where it is safe to play.”

4\. “Rephrase your idea to eliminate all elements that could be considered
prescriptive, directive, or instructive.” In the example, that’d mean getting
rid of “ask”: Your parents will tell you where it is safe to play.

5\. “Rephrase any element that suggests certainty.” That’d be “will”: Your
parents can tell you where it is safe to play.

6\. “Rephrase your idea to eliminate any element that may not apply to all
children.” Not all children know their parents, so: Your favorite grown-ups
can tell you where it is safe to play.

7\. “Add a simple motivational idea that gives preschoolers a reason to follow
your advice.” Perhaps: Your favorite grown-ups can tell you where it is safe
to play. It is good to listen to them.

8\. “Rephrase your new statement, repeating the first step.” “Good” represents
a value judgment, so: Your favorite grown-ups can tell you where it is safe to
play. It is important to try to listen to them.

9\. “Rephrase your idea a ﬁnal time, relating it to some phase of development
a preschooler can understand.” Maybe: Your favorite grown-ups can tell you
where it is safe to play. It is important to try to listen to them, and
listening is an important part of growing.

------
ergothus
There are lesson to learn here for documentation, slack conversations, and
even code itself.

------
mekane8
What a beautiful human being he was. A great example of empathy.

